# Bergbau



## machente (20. August 2007)

hey,

bin gestern 70 geworden, wollte auf jedenfall ingi machen.....
hab ingi auf 125 und begbau auf 120. ich weiß jetzt nicht ich bergbau skillen soll oder nicht?!
von meinen twink her weiß ich wieder mühsam es ist bergbau zu skillen, weiß nicht ib es den zeitaufwand wert ist? kennt jemand einen guide wo welche erze usw sind?


----------



## Ysera92 (20. August 2007)

Hallo Machente!
Also bergbau skillen lohnt sich sehr wenn du schnell viel gild machen willst. Wegen den Erzen guck doch einfach mal bei buffed.de da müsste eigentlich stehen wo die jeweiligen Erze zufinden sind.

LG Ysera92


----------



## Monolith (20. August 2007)

@ machente
Boar, sorry aber ich habe drei Anläufe gebraucht um deinen Text komplett zu lesen und zu verstehen...
Wenn man sich schon mit einem Problem an eine Community wendet, sollte man sich wenigstens "etwas" Mühe machen, um einen ordentlichen Text hin zu legen...


----------



## evil-knevil666 (20. August 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> @ machente
> Boar, sorry aber ich habe drei Anläufe gebraucht um deinen Text komplett zu lesen und zu verstehen...
> Wenn man sich schon mit einem Problem an eine Community wendet, sollte man sich wenigstens "etwas" Mühe machen, um einen ordentlichen Text hin zu legen...



Da habe ich aber schon weitaus schlimmeres Geschreibsel gesehen. Bei ihm geht es doch wirklich noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (20. August 2007)

Naja, ich tat mir auch sehr schwer...


----------



## machente (20. August 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Naja, ich tat mir auch sehr schwer...





o man hab extra kruz und präzise geschrieben, weil ich eine schnelle antwort haben wollte!! weint doch nicht immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (20. August 2007)

machente schrieb:


> von meinen twink her weiß ich wieder mühsam es ist bergbau zu skillen,



Yoda?


----------



## Ysera92 (20. August 2007)

lol Leute seit doch nicht so gemein zu ihm^^


----------



## Victo (20. August 2007)

Also Bergbau zu skillen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall,habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.Natürlich unterscheiden sich die Preise aber von Server zu Server,deshalb schau dich erstmal im AH deines Servers um und entscheide dann,ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Stoffl (21. August 2007)

Ysera92 schrieb:


> lol Leute seit doch nicht so gemein zu ihm^^



Stimmt. Back to topic: Bergbau lohnt sich, Ingenieur ist Geschmacksache...


----------



## Resnar (28. August 2007)

Hi

Hab mal ne Frage:
Wo auf der Seite steht den wo die erz sind? Gibts da ne Karte oder was? Ich finde es einfach nich, bin vllt. auch einfach zu blöd^^


----------



## Guernica (29. August 2007)

Resnar schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage:
> Wo auf der Seite steht den wo die erz sind? Gibts da ne Karte oder was? Ich finde es einfach nich, bin vllt. auch einfach zu blöd^^



Also, zuerst in das Suchfeld oben rechts "Kupfererz" eingeben. Dann den gefundenen Treffer anklicken. Jetzt siehst du ein Fenster mit allerlei Informationen und Reitern vor dir... du musst auf den Reiter "abgebaut von" klicken. Dann erscheint "Kupfervorkommen", ebenfalls anklicken. Und dort hast du die Auswahl unter mehreren Karten: http://wow.buffed.de/?o=1731 Weiß allerdings nicht, wie präzise die Karte ist.

Du musst leider so einen Umweg gehen, denn wenn man gleich nach "Kupfervorkommen" sucht, dann bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Sisloc (4. September 2007)

ne bessere möglichkeit ist es sich gatherer zu holen und dann eine größere datenbank von jemanden zu übernehmen. 
findest gewiss welche im netz

mit demteil siehste dann auf der mini+worldmap wo welche vorkommen an welcher stelle schonmal abgebaut wurden und wie oft!


----------



## MasterV (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Bin seit meinen Anfängen Bergbauer, und ich muss 1) sagen es lohnt sich (z.B 20 Mithrilbarren gehen bei uns für 18g weg) und 2) skillt es sich nebenbei.
Ingi wird ja wahrscheinlich wieder interessant weil ja mit 2.3 das mechanische Flugmount kommen soll.


----------

